# Service Number



## daisy1942 (Apr 24, 2010)

Can anyone help me identify anything about the service number D/MD/X 3139? This was the service number of Joseph Burke an able seaman who went missing (presumed killed) from HMS Sultan at Singapore 1942 he was apparently RNVR.
I am especially interested to know if it is possible to identify where this man signed on or the unit/other ships in which he served. Also, as he was posted MPK is there any likelihood that he may have survived the war?

Many thanks


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Hi Daisy

I think you may have your Burke`s mixed up.

As listed



> BURKE, Edward, Ordinary Seaman, RNVR, D/MD/X 3139, Sultan,  16 February 1942,  Singapore evacuation, MPK





> BURKE, Joseph, Able Seaman, C/JX 189704, Blean,  11 December 1942, ship loss, MPK


You can obtain service records subject to the information provided but it`s not free

http://www.veterans-uk.info/service_records/service_records.html


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Daisy,
He did not survive the war.

Name: BURKE, Edward
Ship or unit: Sultan
Rank:Ordinary Seaman
Year: 1942 Volume : 2 Page: 536 
Record source: GRO War Death Naval Ratings Indices (1939 to 1948)

Regards
Hugh


----------



## daisy1942 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Clevewyn & Hugh,

You were right Clevewyn I had mixed the Burkes - it is Edward who interests me. Hugh - I am currently working on the possibility of Dad arriving in Singapore under one name and leaving under a different name - hence the questions. Apparently Dominic Stringer had a cousin called Burke. It is one of those outside leads that will pprbably come to nothing at all.


----------

